# Pup likes to carry leash in mouth while walking



## BriGuy

You could give him something else to carry instead. Cookie sometimes likes to carry sticks while she walks - it kind of makes her feel like she is doing something very useful, I think.


----------



## pandamonium

*...*

Awww I recently read a post that talked about their golden taking the CGC test...I believe they said that he completed the downstay, and wait...then when asked to return to owner...picked up his leash and galloped back to his owner!
(Mine used to do the same! ) Pass!


----------



## MikaTallulah

My theory is don't let a puppy do it if it would not be acceptable to an adult to do. A therapy dog can't carry their leash in their mouth but once fully trained can carry a basket with wrapped candy to people


----------



## Golden Bug

whispered memories said:


> Awww I recently read a post that talked about their golden taking the CGC test...I believe they said that he completed the downstay, and wait...then when asked to return to owner...picked up his leash and galloped back to his owner!
> (Mine used to do the same! ) Pass!



Ha nice, so the pup ended up passing? 

I just took him out on a little walk and he didn't do it until we were nearly home. Might just be a little phase he's going through, I don't mind it at all but I just don't want him to develop a habit for later on.


----------



## SluggersMom

My puppy did that when we first leash trained him. Just like any other unwanted habit you can use positive reinforcement training to alter his behavior. I used "drop it" and when he let go he was rewarded with a treat and a good boy. Didn't take long for him to figure it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AmberSunrise

My Faelan loves to carry his leash! It is now a reward for him.

He has advanced agility titles, is working on his UD (has his CDX), has Rally titles etc. He knows when he can and when he cannot hold, and it makes him happy


----------



## lgnutah

When Brooks is feeling a little happy because the weather is so nice, when I take him on a particular walk, he will grab his leash at a certain place on the way back and run the rest of our "walk" back to the car.
It is one of the things that is special about him, it makes me smile every time he does it.


----------



## atrotter

My little guy loves to do this ... Whenever we go on a walk he constantly wants the leash in hid mouth, it ends up looking like he is walking me. I actually don't mind it ... I think it's cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MikaTallulah

Lucky loved to walk himself but he always stayed in a heel position when doing it. The leash was not even attached to him most of the time. He loved it and it was his reward after a long hike . Otherwise he never touched it  He would also carry his own empty poopy bags, his ball, a rolled towel, or walk 1 of the Yorkies mostly Roxy. 

Buddy won't carry anything in his mouth.


----------



## Selli-Belle

My Dexy carried his leash, it was soooooo cute. I really don't see a problem with a therapy dog doing it, the patients would LOVE it.


----------



## Georgieboy

George is almost a year old and he has always done this, and it really is so cute, he even managed to do it when I used a Halti collar on him.


----------



## MissKitty

Mr. Wilson does it, it was super cute when he was a puppy; but now that he is bigger it makes it harder to walk him. I have tried to give him sticks or attach another smaller leash to his collar for him to hold, but he prefers his leash. I am thinking of getting a longer leash so it is easier to walk him when he holds it?


----------



## ShadowGolden

Shadow does this - he likes to hold it and prance. He'll also pick it up and carry it if it's dragging.


----------



## Altairss

My puppy Tink just started holding her leash this week. It is super cute and I am trying to figure out how I can teach her it is ok but only when I say it is okay. So far no ideas on that lol


----------

